

DOMJuice: The Web App Poltergeist - jashkenas
http://stephank.github.com/domjuice/

======
jashkenas
The annotated source code is also worth a look:
<http://stephank.github.com/domjuice/docs/domjuice.html>

------
lukifer
This looks pretty damn cool. It seem like this is the missing front-end to
Backbone.js, and a potential alternative to the powerful but learning-
curvaceous Angular.js.

------
alexkiwi
Dare I say, you've got to let it loose.

